# Fields of Sunflowers near the Triangle in NC



## ncdirtrider (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm looking for any large fields of sunflowers in bloom near Raleigh / Durham / Chapel Hill (within 25 miles).  Ideally looking for a place I can take the wife for a picnic and snap some photos.  She loves sunflowers, so help me score some points here.   I may be showing my ignorance here, but not even sure when Sunflowers are in bloom in NC.  I read somewhere that there are Summer blooming Sunflowers and Fall blooming sunflowers, so hoping it is not too late.  Thanks!


----------

